# rat attack/fight advice dominance?



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

:-? hi guy i have 3 hairless boys born middle march from the same litter in a critter 3 today i have discovered one scratched up and with a few bite marks not deep but the scatches look heavy but not deep and a few small bites under his chin it looks bad.But my question is shall i seperate him as i dont know who the culprit is they are usually fine they do wrestle but never marked eachother before.could this be hormonal due to age and sombody trying to dominate or could it be a one of iam reluctant to seperate as all been together since birth and are usually very close and happy to share and snuggle together i have just put extra hidey holes/boxes in or should i keep in the critter but seperate a section for him i dont want him to get hurt again but i dont want to seperate thanks for any help guys.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

he hasn't got mites has he?
sometimes they can end up scratching themselves and cause damage.

if i was u i'd monitor them put him back and keep a close eye on them as u say u don't know if or who the culprit is if at all.

poor baby.
maybe bath in warm salt water to help heal.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

blade100 said:


> he hasn't got mites has he?
> sometimes they can end up scratching themselves and cause damage.
> 
> if i was u i'd monitor them put him back and keep a close eye on them as u say u don't know if or who the culprit is if at all.
> ...


hi thanks for the advice dont think its mites but do you think i should treat for them anyway. iam sure its one of his brothers because he has small nips under his chin where he couldnt nibble himself its strange cause they usually fine i gave him a little clean earlier but he didnt like it so will try some more later.i will definatly have to keep my eye on them a bit more i just wish i knew what happened it would be a bit easier knowing what to do.thanks again


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Under the chin is where most mite scabs build up - they use their toenails to scratch under their chins and rip themselves to bits over it. Here's a pic of one of mine when he had it bad - all of the other rats were treated for it too, but didn't show signs as bad as him.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

hi guys thanks for all the help but one thing iam unsure of the cuts/bites appeared all off a sudden iam unsure but wouldnt the marks gradually appear if it was mites or is this how it happens he wasnt itching prior to this but now he is scratching the wounds i think i might have to take him to the vets because iam worried he is going to make the scratches worse is there anything you guys use to prevent or help with the stinging iam at my witts end with worry and cant do anything untill the morning but iam so worried he will injure himself further over night thanks again guys for the help and advice from gemma and the squishies

omg now another has got a small bite just left them for a few mins gone back in and now simon has a small bite on his back worry!worry!worry!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Another thing with mites is they'll get irritable with each other and fight more too. My guys were going mad at each other and that's when I noticed the weird chin scabs.
If you take them to the vets, they'll probably prescribe ivermectin drops to each of them, and another dose in about 2 weeks to make sure any remaining eggs don't hatch and start it all over again.
As for relief now, try a cool damp cotton ball or something, I'm sure those scabs are burning.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Yep, they're not typical fighting wounds, they definitely look like mites. Which is really a better outcome, considering you just need to ivermec them 

If you dont have ivermec, you can buy Beaphar small animal drops from most pet shops (definitely pets at home anyway).


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Yep, they're not typical fighting wounds, they definitely look like mites. Which is really a better outcome, considering you just need to ivermec them
> 
> If you dont have ivermec, you can buy Beaphar small animal drops from most pet shops (definitely pets at home anyway).


If its the Beaphar I used its Ivermectin & works a treat, but weigh your rats before treating them as if they are under a certain weight they need the hamster one instead


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

All treated i picked up the peaphar with ivermectin and also got the johnsons small animal tea tree cream he seemed calmer having the tea tree cream than the liverine so think the liverine was stinging.i hope i havnt traumatised him i bet hes thinking nasty mummy chasing me with all this stinky stuff he hates his head touching at the best of times trust the only rattie i have that hates his ears tickled to get a head injury if it was any of the others it would be a much easier job applying the treatments.I bought 4 pipetes of the hamster one and used one and a bit one him and put some on the others i think a bit got lost on me though well i hope these help if its no better by monday or tuesday i will have to take the vets also dose anybody know off anything suitable to cover his head wounds so he cant scratch them i was advised lint but how would i secure it to his head i know the obvious that white medical tape but wouldnt that hurt once removed thanks guys


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I think you should just let the air at his wounds to heal...I know rats have a habit of grooming their heads and that may knock the scabs but they should heal within a week or so. Covering them will probably just cause him more distress as you've said yourself he hates having his head touched, imagine something being stuck to it all the time!
Hope the little guy recovers quickly!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Another update i have been treating with the johnsons small animal tea tree cream and its working a treat there is almost no wet blood today and the chin marks are compleatly dried out the head marks looks a bit better too looks less red and sore so i just hope he dosent scratch the scabs off again.But the tea tree seems much better than the liverine think its less stingy as he is much happier to have this applied he will keep still for a few seconds whilst i put it on i hope by this time next week he will have fully healed. Although they not fighting now he is isolating himself from the group hes sleeping on his own when usually he curls up with his brothers. but i hope once healed he will start interacting with them again they have left him alone apart from trying to eat the cream off his head but other than that thanks to all the help you guys have given i think he will make a good recovery and iam sure he appreciates it i certainly do i dont know what i would have done without all your help thanks again ill keep you all posted on his progress


----------

